# Shokk Attack Gun Big Mech



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have played three games with my Big Mek with SAG and while it is a really funny, random unit considering it has less than a 50-50 chance of actually doing something good, isn't 95 points for the model absurd?

In three games, it killed itself, killed its allies, and then did the gretchin splatter attack and killed nothing as it hit a tank.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Well the Shokk attack gun has a huge range, and is the best killer of terminators and marine style armour there is. It not really suitable to be used against vehicles. The draw back of the randomness of the dice roll, is only slight when compared to that. All in all. 95 points is a balanced cost for it, but you must be prepared for it to work well, or work badly, during a game. Also it highly recommended to take ammo grots to re roll big deviations that take the blast onto your own men.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Well the Shokk attack gun has a huge range, and is the best killer of terminators and marine style armour there is. It not really suitable to be used against vehicles. The draw back of the randomness of the dice roll, is only slight when compared to that. All in all. 95 points is a balanced cost for it, but you must be prepared for it to work well, or work badly, during a game. Also it highly recommended to take ammo grots to re roll big deviations that take the blast onto your own men.


Ammo grots.... crap yes.... forgot about that. Still very new to orks. Thanks.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Like most things on the Ork codex you realy need a sense of humor to use or you'll have a nervous breakdown. I always take one if I can, for one thing it doesn't matter what strength you roll it will always be AP2. Secondly, I loved the look on my opponents face when I double 6'd on Papa Smurf and Co.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Calamari said:


> Like most things on the Ork codex you realy need a sense of humor to use or you'll have a nervous breakdown. I always take one if I can, for one thing it doesn't matter what strength you roll it will always be AP2. Secondly, I loved the look on my opponents face when I double 6'd on Papa Smurf and Co.


Yeah. I have 4 trukks and my other HQ is a weirdboy. The only thing with the big mek is that I thought it was to expensive with the SAG considering how random it is. 30 or 40 pts seems more appropriate.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Well you might get bad rolls but I think the points cost reflects its potential.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Yeah. I have 4 trukks and my other HQ is a weirdboy. The only thing with the big mek is that I thought it was to expensive with the SAG considering how random it is. 30 or 40 pts seems more appropriate.


If you kill 3 Terminators with it, he has MORE than made up his cost.
That's what he does, wipe out whole squads with a single shot, he is DAMN powerful!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Winterous said:


> If you kill 3 Terminators with it, he has MORE than made up his cost.
> That's what he does, wipe out whole squads with a single shot, he is DAMN powerful!


For the sounds of it, I have been using him wrong. I was using him as an anti-vehicle. Had some piss poor luck with him too.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> For the sounds of it, I have been using him wrong. I was using him as an anti-vehicle. Had some piss poor luck with him too.


I think you have been using it wrong. The SAGs average strength is 7, yeah you might get more but like you say its not reliable. AP 2 never changes though so you can nearly always punish meqs and teqs that are dumb enough to leave cover. Much Fun!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> For the sounds of it, I have been using him wrong. I was using him as an anti-vehicle. Had some piss poor luck with him too.


Yes, you have 
That's what Zzap guns are for, because you get multiple shots and significantly less chance of a fuck-up, because you always fire the gun anyway


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Yes, you have
> That's what Zzap guns are for, because you get multiple shots and significantly less chance of a fuck-up, because you always fire the gun anyway


I only have lobbas and cannons. Though, unpainted as of yet. My club is not WYSIWYG, so I think I will try them out.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> I only have lobbas and cannons. Though, unpainted as of yet. My club is not WYSIWYG, so I think I will try them out.


Dude, these are Orks we're talking about, strap a little battery to the side of a Kannon and you suddenly have a Zzap gun.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Dude, these are Orks we're talking about, strap a little battery to the side of a Kannon and you suddenly have a Zzap gun.


Yeah, I know. All I meant is that I have models that are about the same size so that I can use them as proxies. If I did convert it, I would just take off the front plate and put some wires over it. Same thing really. That's a ways off though. Each trukk is taking about a month or so to paint and build and each ork takes about 4 hours, so I have a ton more stuff to do before I get to the cannons.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> Yeah, I know. All I meant is that I have models that are about the same size so that I can use them as proxies. If I did convert it, I would just take off the front plate and put some wires over it. Same thing really. That's a ways off though. Each trukk is taking about a month or so to paint and build and each ork takes about 4 hours, so I have a ton more stuff to do before I get to the cannons.


What I mean by "suddenly you have a Zzap gun." is "suddenly you have a WYSIWYG Zzap gun."
Almost ANYTHING goes with Orks, because they're just a conversion-heavy army.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Winterous said:


> What I mean by "suddenly you have a Zzap gun." is "suddenly you have a WYSIWYG Zzap gun."
> Almost ANYTHING goes with Orks, because they're just a conversion-heavy army.


Ah. I used one of these recently.  Not my pic, but similar. Point being, I understand what your saying. My point, until I get to making that model anything except its base metal color, I don't really see any point in making it WYSIWYG as it isn't even painted yet. So regardless, it isn't going to look like it should.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aah looted Carnifexes...
The disturbing thing is, it's conceivably possible for that to happen :S
I mean, Orks make some crazy machine, is it really that abstract for them to make a mind-control machine?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Aah looted Carnifexes...
> The disturbing thing is, it's conceivably possible for that to happen :S
> I mean, Orks make some crazy machine, is it really that abstract for them to make a mind-control machine?


Not more abstract than the shokk attack gun. :biggrin:


----------

